# Brim & Bluegill..



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Are they related to cichlids? I have a brim and a bluegill in an aquarium, and I've been studying them intensly. Their behavior.. Well, the brim is very territorial, and the bluegill just stays out of the way. The more I look at them, the more they resemble cichlids.. Are they related? Are they some sort of cichlid?


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm reasonably sure they are in fact cichlids... Bass are as well unless I'm way off base...


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Haha! I feel kind of "cool" now.. I know absolutely nothing about cichlids but figured out that the bluegill and brim were cichlids.. They're in a 40 gallon tank by my bed.. I'm looking for a better filtration system since the tank is always cloudy and the fish are healthy as can be.. Should I plant out the aquarium, or at least put rocks and driftwood and some hiding places in there for them so the brim won't be so aggressive toward the bluegill?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I belive a bluegill is a bream (correct spelling)- Ive always noticed the cichlid resemblence too but was never sure if they were cichlids or not


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, I think there are differences between bluegill and bream (thanks for the spelling correction!!! ^___^).. For instance, the bluegill is lighter in color and has more of a sky blue sheen, while the bream is a darker olive color and has a more turquoise look to it.. They very well may be the same thing.. I've just been told by people who fish for them and use them as bait that they're different. 

They're beautiful, whatever they are, and are SUCH characters. The bream was once very timid, before I put the bluegill in with him.. He'd stay in his little corner, but now he comes out a bit more. They also attack my fingers when I put them in the water.. Funny fish!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

they are just different types if Im not mistaken - but then again, I could be wrong.. lol - its been known to happen alot! LMAO


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

That's kind of what I was getting at--the type thing.  Coloration is different, but not the kind of fish.. Down here in south east missouri, the darker ones are called bream and the lighter ones are bluegill.  It's like me going into the bait shop and saying, "Hey, you got any shiners?" ... "yeah, sure.. They're different, though. They're them GREEN shiners, not them SILVER ones.." (Green and silver being the colors they appear to be... distinguishing between the types of fish, when really it's the exact same thing.)  Well, whatever they are, I still (heart) them.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a lake full of bluegill out back! never thought about having one in a tank!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

when i first caught bluegill and punkinseed i notices the wavy gill patterns resembled that of some cichlids. Always wanted to keep one, but i've never had the room. So panfish are related to cichlids...interesting


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I used to catch sunfish and bluegill all the time. Now I keep severums as pets. I definitely noticed the similarities...

-Flynn


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello from S.E. MO. (CAPE GIR.) NIce to see another "local person" HAHA

Anyway,I hate to do this but, bluegill, sunfish,ect... and bass are not cichlids.(FamilyCichlidae (Cichlids)) They are in the Family Centrarchidae (Sunfishes). 

http://www.nanfa.org/bccdiversity.shtml

Sorry, I know that you where very excited about your find. I too thought the same thing when I started keeping cichlids. They act VERY similar. My nephew also keeps native fish from a local creek by Jackson in his 55gallon.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank you very much, Goodie. It is really great to see someone else from SEMO! I'm located in New Madrid, just 45 minutes south of Cape! 

It's cool that they're not cichlids.. Just saw a whole lot of similarities from fin form to behavior, but it is good to know what they are.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

although they are not in the same family i bet that there is some relation between the two groups


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

exactly fishboy they are in the same order - perciformes! meaning they both have some similar ancestral characteristics. The two families are very closely related or is so said by my ichthyology professor Dr. LeGrand


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Huh.

I'll take your word for it. I could have sworn I looked them up at some point and found out they were in the cichlid family. Sorry for the mis-information, and thanks for correcting me, Goodie!

-Flynn


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 30, 2005)

Amelia, 
Now that you know what they are, how are you gonna keep them, right? These fish are used to EXTREMELY fresh, oxygen rich water. Your challenge is going to be trying to copy that. We're talking about cycling that tank 20+ times an hour. It's a 40 gal, right. So you're looking at 800 gallons an hour of filtering plus pumping in tons of air. Get a bubble curtain and a pump rated for at least a 100 gallon tank. These fish both like to dig, so plants are gonna be tricky. You're best bet is to place rather large pebbles around the base of the plants. Go big with rocks, you'll be AMAZED at how strong these guys are! You could go with java moss or fontinallis (similar to java moos, but easier) attached to dritwood. Getting wood that looks more like a branch than log would add to the "natural" look. As far as food, they're used to protein, feed earthworms, beetles, you know the stuff you used to catch 'em! Hey, in any case, good luck!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

EDITED by TOS.

Sorry, mate, but some things are best left unsaid. Try not to take offense. I'm just trying to keep things welcoming & friendly.

Whatever you say, just a comment. I did compliment amelia's knowledge and talent in the keeping of coldwater fish, I thought i'd at least mention it wasn't all bad


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> exactly fishboy they are in the same order - perciformes! meaning they both have some similar ancestral characteristics. The two families are very closely related or is so said by my ichthyology professor Dr. LeGrand


nice, i achived something


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The only native cichlid in the USA is the Rio Grande Perch/Texas Cichlid. They are in the same order or perciformes, though, as Fishfirst noted. The Perciformes are characterized by having the double-dorsal fin which the Suns & Cichlids & Darters & more share.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

You should never confuse a perch with a cichlid. If you look at their gill structure and dorsal fin shapes you will know what I mean.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

-blink- sorry.. i'm not educated on cichlids.. never been a cichlid person.. T_____T I didn't know that people would think i was so stupid for asking. sorry.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Its okay... we all have our rough spots... me its cichlids also.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> I didn't know that people would think i was so stupid for asking. sorry.


Don't sweat it. I don't think that they are trying to be abrasive or trying to make you feel stupid. They're just trying to point out some things to compare to each type of fish. They're just trying to help. Think of it as constructive criticism.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't worry Amelia, they do look like cichlids. Just remember this: If you don't make mistakes you will never learn.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

amelia said:


> -blink- sorry.. i'm not educated on cichlids.. never been a cichlid person.. T_____T I didn't know that people would think i was so stupid for asking. sorry.


I didnt think it was a stupid question at all. I hope I didnt make you feel that way.. :???:


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

-sigh- sorry. it's been hard lately. i'm VERY stressed out constantly right now, so I'm sorry if I get kind of edgy. -sngusquishes everyone- going to court tomorrow, we've been working for a couple of weeks to get everything together. T___T this is going to be f - u - n... 

and now for a song to lighten the mood!

f is for fire that burns down the whole town
u is for uranium bombs.
n is for no survivors, when we're having fun!

o-o Spongebob moment. Go Plankton!

^___^ I feel better now.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What ever makes you happy Amelia.LOL


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

lol you are too funny


----------

